# Occupation thread??



## techhousejunkie (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok I dont believe anyone has done this thread yet. If herps are just a hobbie what is your occupation and if a student your aspirations??

Iam a student, and Iam a techhouse music producer/dj, but I work at my uncles liquor store(thats what pays the bills for know lol)


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

I am a Tool Designer (jigs, fixtures, gages, etc.)


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

I am the owner of Varnyard Herps, Inc. AKA tegu breeder. lol

I am also a supervisor for Days Inn.


----------



## erk (Dec 5, 2007)

Information Systems Engineer


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 5, 2007)

During the day I pop Bubble Wrap and and in the evening I eat Chocolate! :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## Lexi (Dec 5, 2007)

hahaha i pretty much do what Brat does!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

Lexi said:


> hahaha i pretty much do what Brat does!



Does these jobs pay good? Cause they sound like a lot more fun than mine. :? :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> Does these jobs pay good? Cause they sound like a lot more fun than mine. :? :lol:


Breeding Tegu's isn't fun??


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 5, 2007)

The jobs don't pay well but don't you know its a womans right to eat chocolate anytime she wants for no reason? :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Does these jobs pay good? Cause they sound like a lot more fun than mine. :? :lol:
> ...



You got me there Dave, I guess I was blinded by the bubble wrap and chocolate.....   :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> You got me there Dave, I guess I was blinded by the bubble wrap and chocolate.....   :lol:


I hear ya!! I could eat chocolate until I puuuuuke! That's why we don't keep it around the house.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 5, 2007)

i am a Dental assistant but i recently quit from where i was working... 
but i put pics up on the face thread thing.. go check'em out!


----------



## COWHER (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm an electrician thats trying to get into sales cuz its a LOT morwe money and less hard work


----------



## playlboi (Dec 5, 2007)

i'm currently a student in the mechanical engineering field. i plan on graduating soon, lets see how soon it'll be. lol. i am also considering to pursue a architecturing degree when i finish with my mechanical engineering degree. unemployed right now, but i am looking into interning for a couple companies. bout it!


----------



## hoosier (Dec 5, 2007)

Senior in highschool and just got accepted to a school where i am ging to major in zoology. 8) (ill be a herpetologist soon enough hehe)


----------



## tegulevi (Dec 5, 2007)

i am an exhibit fabricator

i build exhibits for a science meseum geared toward kids mainly.
its awesome


----------



## nat (Dec 5, 2007)

I am a full time student, finishing a BA and starting a BEd. I also am a support worker for special needs children in protective custody and in the summer I work part time on a farm


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

nat said:


> starting a BEd.


I'm not touchin' that one! :wink: 



nat said:


> I also am a support worker for special needs children in protective custody


My wife is a Special Ed teacher and has been teaching since she graduated from High School (27 years). She worked at a school for the autistic for a few years (before autism was well known).


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

Full time student...1 more year and I'll have my BS in Nursing. Ideally I want to work for the MedeVAC unit or may join the military. Who says guys can't be nurses!!? Look at Gaylord Focker. He owns!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm currently a Medical Phlebotomist and pursing a doctorate in Hematology/Oncology Pediatrics.


----------



## jimski427 (Dec 5, 2007)

*....*

i am a waste of space  i sit around and play counterstrike and go to work, which is at petsmart. graduated last year, and still havent gotten around to applying college  i am the man


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

RehabRalphy said:


> I'm currently a Medical Phlebotomist and pursing a doctorate in Hematology/Oncology Pediatrics.


bloody yuck haha


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ....*



jimski427 said:


> i am a waste of space  i sit around and play counterstrike and go to work, which is at petsmart. graduated last year, and still havent gotten around to applying college  i am the man


 I thought you got booted from your CS clan!? haha or was that someone else.


----------



## nat (Dec 5, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> nat said:
> 
> 
> > starting a BEd.
> ...



I don't even want to know why



DaveDragon said:


> nat said:
> 
> 
> > I also am a support worker for special needs children in protective custody
> ...



That's so awesome. Two of the children I have been most involved with have been autistic. Its so much fun, I swear both of them are more brilliant than any adult I have met yet ha ha.


----------



## Sammy (Dec 5, 2007)

I am a semi-retired entrepreneur. 

From 1989 through 1993 I worked the crab boats in Alaska. Worked a few odd jobs after that. Made what turned out to be some wise investments in the stock market in the early 1990's. I owned and operated my own PC company for 10 plus years. 2 years ago I closed the PC company, invested in a small real estate company and have worked exclusively with my critters since.


----------



## aj12790 (Dec 5, 2007)

When I am not hurt,I drive a tractor trailer.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 5, 2007)

I work as a pharmacy technician during the afternoons to make money but I consider my real job to be operating the reptile rescue.


----------



## dorton (Dec 5, 2007)

I work at a local Toyota dealership as an Assistant Service Manager.

Cowher,
Where were you when I needed some electrical advise the other day???


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome guys, looks like we are all becoming friends and getting to know one another.


----------



## jimski427 (Dec 5, 2007)

*nope*

i am not in a clan... i am a free agent


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: nope*



jimski427 said:


> i am not in a clan... i am a free agent



BOOM!!! [email protected]


----------



## olympus (Dec 5, 2007)

Lottery technician


----------



## COWHER (Dec 5, 2007)

dorton said:


> I work at a local Toyota dealership as an Assistant Service Manager.
> 
> Cowher,
> Where were you when I needed some electrical advise the other day???


i have been sick must have missed can i still help?


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

Sammy said:


> I am a semi-retired entrepreneur.
> 
> From 1989 through 1993 I worked the crab boats in Alaska. Worked a few odd jobs after that. Made what turned out to be some wise investments in the stock market in the early 1990's. I owned and operated my own PC company for 10 plus years. 2 years ago I closed the PC company, invested in a small real estate company and have worked exclusively with my critters since.


Not bad for 39!!!


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 5, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> Full time student...1 more year and I'll have my BS in Nursing. Ideally I want to work for the MedeVAC unit or may join the military. Who says guys can't be nurses!!? Look at Gaylord Focker. He owns!



Im actually thinking of switching my major to nursing(business now) while I still have time. How do you like it??


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm an engineer for broadband and VoiP telcom systems. Fiber splicing, feeder hauling, tracking transmit voltage, clearing node spikes, monitoring online traffic, assisting police department with foul play. I spend all day bucket truckin' or hookin'.


----------



## dorton (Dec 5, 2007)

COWHER said:


> Cowher,
> Where were you when I needed some electrical advise the other day???


i have been sick must have missed can i still help?[/quote]

I appreciate it, but got it done. Just messing with ya.

Dang AprilliaRufo, Sounds like you stay busy!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

techhousejunkie said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Full time student...1 more year and I'll have my BS in Nursing. Ideally I want to work for the MedeVAC unit or may join the military. Who says guys can't be nurses!!? Look at Gaylord Focker. He owns!
> ...


I love it alot and there are a ton of options you can head into.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 5, 2007)

yea my friends all break my balls about being a male nurse lol, But I was told I will never be out of work plus it is something to fall back on if the music career doesnt work. Did i say i took the NY firefighter test and scored pretty well. Options Options lol


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

haha nice. right out of highschool I would have never thought about becoming a nurse. I was way too macho lol. but I had the chance to work for a mobile ultrasound company which gave me an inside look into the field. totally awesome and rewarding personally if your into that sort of thing.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 5, 2007)

cool cool man good luck with everything.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Dec 6, 2007)

My job title changes monthly. Unix sysadmin, systems engineer, network architect. Basically I pop bubble-wrap all day and eat chocolate all night, but I carry a pager, which means I can get paged in the middle of the night and have to pop bubble-wrap.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

Bumping this up for the new people.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm, thought I posted on this one already, guess not.


I work for a digital imaging company as my full time job.
I help out at a reptile wholesalers on the weekend as well as breed a few things.
Currently I am working on starting a website so I can offer more reptiles for sale :lol:


----------



## greentriple (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought I posted here, but I guess not.

I'm a criminal defense lawyer; I work for the Alternate Public Defender. Yes, this means I represent people charged with crimes ranging from minor drug possession to capital murder


----------



## shabazz (Jan 3, 2008)

im over the road truck driver, moneys good but thats it


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm still a high school student, i have 2 years left, i volunteered a couple times, but still no job
i make money by fixing stuff around the house (usually electronics), and selling stuff, in the Korean culture, you have to bow down to your elders during the new years, then the elders encourage you to do what you want and be best at that, then they give you like $200, I've just made $400


----------



## erk (Jan 3, 2008)

day job = secret agent
night job = stripper


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 3, 2008)

I just help my parents with whatever they need, and going to college, but i dont know what im gonna major in yet. Right now were remodeling my parents house, all day today i have been putting down hardwood flooring.


----------



## desiree (Jan 6, 2008)

The day job is a software engineer; the fun job is IRCF!  Also working on my photography when I can get that in.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 6, 2008)

The IRCF would be a cool job, but would probably just make me hurt people and get in alot of touble


----------



## desiree (Jan 6, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> The IRCF would be a cool job, but would probably just make me hurt people and get in alot of touble



It's my non-paying job [hence, need the day job] but certainly worth every non-penny in the experiences and contributions! I was in Guatemala last month where IRCF, Zoo Atlanta and Zootropic secured habitat for the H. h. charlesbogerti and Ctenosaura palearis. We did a short hike into the habitat, and also got to hold a wild-caught juvenile palearis which was set to be released. Touched a captive charlesbogerti - truly an awesome experience!

It's going to be a toss-up for me on fav projects between the field and facility work I did for the Cyclura lewisi and now this! Love them both!


----------



## boygenius (Jan 31, 2008)

I just graduated from college with a business degree however I refuse to get a real job so soon.

Thus i am a bum.

However, fortunately i do not live in a cardboard box.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 31, 2008)

Artist with a more than usual interest in biology and herps.


----------



## NDreptile (Jan 31, 2008)

I am a full time welder building Case New Holland 4wd tractors and a going to college part time should graduate in May (finally).


----------



## COWHER (Jan 31, 2008)

COWHER said:


> I'm an electrician thats trying to get into sales cuz its a LOT more money and less hard work



WHOOT WHOOT!!!! I'm finally out of electrical and I am now a Sales Executive at Mac Directory Magazine!!! The best part is I will be making four times the money i was doing electrical..


----------



## Lexi (Jan 31, 2008)

Im a dog walker ...I use to be a bum.. but i got a job now !!!


----------



## dorton (Jan 31, 2008)

COWHER said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an electrician thats trying to get into sales cuz its a LOT more money and less hard work
> ...



Congrats, Glad you got what you wanted, when do you, or have you allready started?


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 31, 2008)

Lexi said:


> Im a dog walker ...I use to be a bum.. but i got a job now !!!



Thats funny


----------



## COWHER (Jan 31, 2008)

dorton said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > COWHER said:
> ...



I start on Monday! I have been reading some books on sales and how to better your tactics and I think I'm going to like this job a lot. lol even if i don't like it, the money i Will be making will make it all better who knows maybe I'll get two chacoans!!! I'm going to be training for a month so i wont be getting commission or my salary but Ill still be making $100 bucks more a week working 20 hours than I was making working 40 hours.. Once I'm done with training I'll be back up to full time hours


----------



## Tux (Jan 31, 2008)

I really need a definition for the job I do but their are so many different areas LOL

Programmer, mainly C/C++, some asm if a driver has a bottleneck and PHP but I also do Python and about 4 other languages depending on the project (I do prefer to work in Linux obviously). I'm mainly a security consultant though my company is just dealing with current contracts as I'm venturing into the feeder breeding/selling business and also looking at some critter breeding in the future here. I also have a few reptile and non-reptile sites I'm working on for various things, some of which you will see in the future. On top of that I do alot of WiFi network design and implementation, mainly mesh networks.

My son also keeps me busy and I'd call that a job too, though it don't pay anything monetarily it is very rewarding.


----------



## Nero557 (Feb 1, 2008)

I currently am 21 years of age and working at a hospital (Provena St. Joseph Medical Center) as a Security Officer. I am also going to school right now for Wildlife/Marine Biology and photography.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Feb 1, 2008)

Let's see... I have a few non-paying jobs...

Wife, Mom, Zookeeper, Student (I recently went back for another degree... this time, Radiologic Science), and Artist ...although, the artwork does bring in a little cash sometimes 

Anyhow... all of my "jobs" are rewarding in their own ways


----------



## Filphfio (Feb 26, 2009)

my fancy title is "Office furniture contractor" basically I design and sell office furniture. I use to design and sell spiral stairs. I make architectural and engineering drawings as well...


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 26, 2009)

Being a student! :mrgreen: I'm looking at getting a job again this summer though. Yay for grocery bagging LOL 

Spencer


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh I never saw this thread.

I WAS a junior equity research associate at a financial services firm...until the recent wave of layoffs.

Now I am a full-time, unpaid, job seeker, house gf (lol), cook, cleaning service, zookeeper, carpenter, painter, overall home improver hahaha....

man, I need a job again.


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 26, 2009)

well im a tire tech. im a beast too


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

Mvskokee said:


> well im a tire tech. im a beast too


We know!! Put back the Hulk avatar!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 26, 2009)

lol i need to huh


----------



## RehabRalphy (Feb 26, 2009)

Just started as a Radiologist for Saint Luke's Hospital East in Lee's Summit Missouri.


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 26, 2009)

happy?


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, I'm a Marine turned I.B.E.W. electrical apprentice. I'm in my 2nd year of a 5 year apprenticeship. Money is pretty good, just waiting now until I can quit this and do snakes full time! Hmmm, probably will be waiting a while....


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

Mvskokee said:


> happy?


I don't know, I think I liked the old one better.


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 26, 2009)

i tried i forgo where i put it


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 26, 2009)

i will go with blanka


----------



## alewis0890 (Feb 26, 2009)

wow some of guys are just way out of my league lol... I run back and forth between 3 AT&T wireless stores. and the pay isnt as great as it would seem lol.


----------



## Beasty (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a manager for a top nationally ranked movie theatre chain.(commonly in the top 10 in the nation for attendance when the big ones come out)


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't have job and I'm not going to school. I'm basically a bum lol. I plan on going back to school soon and finding a job right now sucks. I'm stuck in a rut.


----------



## kingbenny (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm an Archaeologist, it used to be great with lots of travelling all over the world but nowadays I'm mostly concentrated on a couple of large projects and spend more time behind a desk than I would like.


----------



## steve (Feb 27, 2009)

i work in a warehouse packing boxes all day. the pay isn't great but the job is simple =)


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Feb 27, 2009)

WOW!!! All this time and I thought I had posted on this thread and I never came upon to realize I never did, any how I guess ill post now lol. I'm a building engineer and I love my job and love my pay LOL!!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 27, 2009)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> WOW!!! All this time and I thought I had posted on this thread and I never came upon to realize I never did, any how I guess ill post now lol. I'm a building engineer and I love my job and love my pay LOL!!!



NICE LOL!!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a still employed Tool Designer. The guy I worked with for almost 9 years got laid off today.


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 27, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> The guy I worked with for almost 9 years got laid off today.



That's terrible...


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Mar 1, 2009)

*Well...*

I'm a Mechanic. My prime Area is Caterpillars. Specifically Komatsu.
That's why when something is broke i had to go outside and had chances of a good Tegu Hunting.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 1, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> I'm a still employed Tool Designer. The guy I worked with for almost 9 years got laid off today.



That's crazy Dave... guess you should start bringing donuts for the bosses! :mrgreen: 

All jokes aside though, I hope thing don't turn for worse for you buddy 



Neil_E_C_P said:


> My prime Area is Caterpillars.



For a few seconds I thought you were a mechanic that breeders caterpillars! LOL

Spencer


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 2, 2009)

Im a full time Lumbah Slingah. In the summer time the pay is great! Right now no one is building so its not that great :bang in the summer i do alot of mining. Once in a while the pay is awsome. I guess thats more of a hobby then a job. :-D


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, I didn't care for the medical field, so I used all of that science background to become a science teacher. I'm out of the classroom now and doing animal encounters in the schools, libraries, birthday parties, VBS, summer camps, etc. My husband is in IT for a local Central FL city gov and we also do some real estate investing.


----------



## Mkulu (Mar 2, 2009)

I've owned a Financial Sevices Business for the last 10 years. We do Mortgages, Life insurance, and Retirement planning. I have about 25 part-time and full-time associates that I have taught how to do what I do in a couple cities. I love it in EVERYWAY, money, time, and lifestyle. BTW I am always looking for entreprenuel minded folks that can work independantly and want to set their own schedule to make extra money or work into a full time career. PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## kjphoto04 (Mar 9, 2009)

Im a on the job trained veterinary technician.
Im going to school, thinking about becoming a veterinarian.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 9, 2009)

kjphoto04 said:


> Im a on the job trained veterinary technician.
> Im going to school, thinking about becoming a veterinarian.



Very cool, we need more good vets!!


----------



## kjphoto04 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Bobby! Its a LOT of money and time. Its like 250,000 to go to vet school for 4 years.
If I decide to I am planning on specializing in reptiles and maybe moving to Florida.


----------



## Markie (Mar 9, 2009)

I am a student at Texas A&M (sophomore) and I recently got a job as a bartender at an upscale Italian restaurant called Luigi's. It's really fun and me and my boyfriend (who got me the job) are the only two bartenders there. It pays awesome too.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm an Executive Assistant and Bookkeeper


----------



## Schnab (Mar 10, 2009)

I go to a french college and am studying in graphic design. It's kinda dull since everything we do is on Mac computers, but once I graduate, it's back to the good'ol fashioned paper'n pencils XD. Whenever I get the chance, I also do some airbrush.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 10, 2009)

Schnab said:


> I go to a french college and am studying in graphic design. It's kinda dull since everything we do is on Mac computers, but once I graduate, it's back to the good'ol fashioned paper'n pencils XD. Whenever I get the chance, I also do some airbrush.




Are you Canadian?


----------



## Jer723 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am a student, and have a part time job as a dog groomer. one day i hope to be a chef.


----------



## Retic11 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok. I am a Tattoo Artist in Birmingham, Alabama. Have been tattooing since 94 all over the country. My Job is a Hobby so I am one of the lucky few I guess. 
Other then that. Reptiles take up the rest of my time.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 24, 2009)

that is awesome Retic11. i have always wanted to be a tatoo artist.


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 24, 2009)

I own a pest control company and am also a registered bee keeper. I specialize in removing honey bees live and relocating them to my bee yards and other bee yards of friends.

I also help others get into bee keeping and teach them the how tos of hive management.

I am busy with bees about 11 months of the year.


...Jefroka


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 24, 2009)

bee keeping is real interesting stuff. my great-uncle used to do it. best honey ever! his hives kept dieing off so he sold all his equipment a year or so ago.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm terrified of bees and anything that resembles a bee or a wasp


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 25, 2009)

Schnab said:


> I go to a french college and am studying in graphic design. It's kinda dull since everything we do is on Mac computers, but once I graduate, it's back to the good'ol fashioned paper'n pencils XD. Whenever I get the chance, I also do some airbrush.



Finally, another airbrush artist on the site. Pics of work? I mainly do auto work.

Heres a couple of mine

I dont do canvas that much, but heres what I cam up with
























PM for more pics


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome RehabRalphy! Those look great!


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! Really nice artwork.

Here's what I'm doing now


...Jefroka


----------



## LouDog760 (Mar 27, 2009)

Rep for Gears, that game is so sick!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 27, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> Wow! Really nice artwork.
> 
> Here's what I'm doing now
> 
> ...




it looks so cool when those bees swarm like that! how many hives to do you have?


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 27, 2009)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> Jefroka said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Really nice artwork.
> ...



I can only keep so many as I am busy removing them from people's houses and trees, bldgs, etc...

I usually try and keep my apiary to no more than 50 hives. I currently have 40 going at the moment.


...Jefroka


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 27, 2009)

Does your bee farm ever lead to infestations of your home or close by neighbors?


----------



## jmiles50 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm a security operator. I do security for private companies, and a night club here in town. :morn


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 27, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> Red Earth Exotics said:
> 
> 
> > Jefroka said:
> ...




Holy crap! 40 hives is a lot of work! Lot of good honey too though!


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm currently in college to be an office administrator (exciting I know..) but I certainly like the idea of bee keeper


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 27, 2009)

RehabRalphy said:


> Does your bee farm ever lead to infestations of your home or close by neighbors?



I've had a few swarms here and there that I was able to contain. I do my best to prevent swarming by giving them room and splitting the hives when and if swarm cells are seen.

Healthy hives will want to swarm, the key is to manage them and trick them, by splitting them, and simulating an artificial swarm, so as they think they've already swarmed.

To do this, the mated queen has to be moved to another box, along with brood and feed.

I also keep swarm traps handy in my apiaries which also help to catch swarms that made up their minds to leave.


...Jefroka


----------



## Turbine (Jun 6, 2009)

i was a full time high end auto tech for 13 years. Hated every minute of it. Then went back to school, got a job as a photographer while still in school. So now I work as a photographer and I crew a dive boat on the side.


----------



## kryptonitebarz (Jun 6, 2009)

My part time job is encoding adult films from the DVD format to the WMV format for an adult film website... I also write the description/title for each scene etc.
I am 30 credits shy of my bachelors in English Literature and Criticism (English is the only subject I'm good at besides the behavioral sciences). I stopped going to school, but I plan on going back in the spring. I am starting my own clothing company... check me out at 
identifykings.com
myspace.com/identifykings
twitter.com/identifykings


----------



## mrplatnium (Jun 6, 2009)

Im a student in Queens college in NYC....and school really really sucksss......


----------



## k412 (Jun 10, 2009)

So many smart and interesting people here!!!! Makes me like the forum even more!
Jeff makes me want honey and Sammy makes me want to toad on the couch watching Deadliest Catch OVER AND OVER! LOVE THAT SHOW!
I think I posted mine somewhere but not on this thread.
Animal Cop, sometimes it's great sometimes it's the saddest career choice ever.
Vet Tech for 6 years prior to my current career.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 30, 2009)

kjphoto04 said:


> Thanks Bobby! Its a LOT of money and time. Its like 250,000 to go to vet school for 4 years.
> If I decide to I am planning on specializing in reptiles and maybe moving to Florida.



Scary, my schooling for MD is only $156,000


----------



## HorseCaak (Oct 31, 2009)

ER Nurse (RN)

-BLAIR


----------



## cornking4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I hope to become an exotic animal vet, and currently hold an apprenticeship with the #1 vet here in phoenix that I will have until the end of high school.


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 31, 2009)

im a paramedic. Currently out with a back injury since last december.. my career is most likely over so i will have to go back to school.
robert


----------



## chelvis (Oct 31, 2009)

I work at a wolf center... i play with wolves what can i say its fun but alot of work.


----------



## Primestick (Oct 31, 2009)

Well i was an Army medic, but i got crohn's and they decided they didn't want me any more. So i went from getting shot at and doing all sorts of kool medical stuff to toten granny around all day at a private ambulance service. Im in collage right now working one my associates in computer science, then its off for my BS in biology, where i hope to work in the field tracking and monitoring endangered species.


----------



## kgolden (Oct 31, 2009)

I am a oilfield mechanic for schlumberger.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 31, 2009)

I build fence.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Nov 1, 2009)

I am a appliance technician who fixes both under warranty and out of warranty appliances for warranty companies


----------



## Fork (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm a high school senior dual enrolled with 4 college classes @ my local community college. My passion for herps has been rooted deep in my life ever since i can remember. I've had herps for almost 10 years now. I hope to get an associates degree from my local community college while i rack up some extra $ with a part time job and then transfer into OSU for a degree in Zoology. I could end up working in several different places, some possibilities include: becoming a science teacher and helping people gain as much knowledge about herps as i can cram into the generic biology or other common high school science class, working with venemous reptiles and others at a zoo, becoming a vet and eventually getting a specialization in reptiles and amphibians because there needs to be more herp vets in the world(most expensive way to go :doh ).


----------



## randy (Nov 1, 2009)

commercial electrician


----------



## bruce bull (Nov 1, 2009)

Wood Patternmaker I make tooling for foundry's that make sand castings :crazy


----------



## Jason (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm a highrise window cleaner. Yup I get paid to rappel down the sides of buildings. :yik I love it, but the pay would be much better if I lived somewhere else...


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Nov 4, 2009)

well ummm im a bum and get payed well tegus are my job


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 4, 2009)

I teach high school English and Drama...going on 7 years now. 

But...the real fun is playing lap steel guitar in a handful of bands and doing session work in the studio for various hip hop projects. 

We usually tour once a year and are about to record our fourth album.


----------



## mis jaksin (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm a massage practitioner at a tattoo, piercing, hair salon, massage coop that I opened with some friends. I also organize an art exhibit 4 times a year displaying 45 local artists work at my boyfriends night club.


----------



## Chuey (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm a management consultant for public companies. We write speeches for CEOs, create their financial marketing materials, press releases, screen investment bankers for financings, talk through financing strategies and marketing strategies to retail and institutional investors.


----------



## Orion (Nov 7, 2009)

Network Engineer. Would not trade for any other job in the world........well maybe King or Emperor.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 19, 2011)

I work at Papa Murphys LOL. But I haven't worked since new years eve because of a shoulder injury. My critters are enjoying my time off. I'm also enrolled at our local community college.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 19, 2011)

I will be graduating Sheridan College's Animal Care/Vet Assistant Program in April and will hopefully be working full time in a vet's office. I'm hoping to further my knowledge in animal nutrition seeing as that's what I'm studying on my own more than half the time as well as gain some experience at the well known reptile zoo in Vaughan, ON.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 19, 2011)

Little Wise Owl said:


> I will be graduating Sheridan College's Animal Care/Vet Assistant Program in April and will hopefully be working full time in a vet's office. I'm hoping to further my knowledge in animal nutrition seeing as that's what I'm studying on my own more than half the time as well as gain some experience at the well known reptile zoo in Vaughan, ON.




That sounds like fun! Any idea if you want to work in a herp vet clinic or cat/dog?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 19, 2011)

I am a High School student , i do volunteer at the American Museum of natural history when ever i get the chance to go to the City. I teach in the hall of north American mammals,Dinosaurs(Saurischians mostly)and reptile hall,its pretty fun.


chelvis said:


> I work at a wolf center... i play with wolves what can i say its fun but alot of work.



sounds cool explains one of your other post a lot lol.


----------



## james.w (Mar 19, 2011)

Currently unemployed. Was in auto body for the last 13 yrs. Just enjoying unemployment and my wifes hard work.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 19, 2011)

lol ya i love them wolves, i actully took a 6 month brake to work with tigers and other large cats, but the wolves called me back after that. Dont think i will ever work in an office if i can help it.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 19, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Little Wise Owl said:
> 
> 
> > I will be graduating Sheridan College's Animal Care/Vet Assistant Program in April and will hopefully be working full time in a vet's office. I'm hoping to further my knowledge in animal nutrition seeing as that's what I'm studying on my own more than half the time as well as gain some experience at the well known reptile zoo in Vaughan, ON.
> ...



At the moment I'll be working for our family cat/dog/horse vet but I'd love to work at a herp or holistic/homeopathic vet office.


----------



## Bwindi (Mar 20, 2011)

I am currently the reptile caretaker at North Dakota State University and in my third year of a zoology bachelors degree. When I'm not taking care of the herps, I work in a laboratory studying the flight metabolic rate of the leaf cutter bee. 


chelvis said:


> lol ya i love them wolves, i actully took a 6 month brake to work with tigers and other large cats, but the wolves called me back after that. Dont think i will ever work in an office if i can help it.



What wolf center do you work at? I am from Ely, MN and they have a great bear and wolf center!


----------



## chelvis (Mar 20, 2011)

I work at the California Wolf Center, i mainly work with a group of Mexican Gray Wolves but we do have a pack of Alaskan grays as well. I have heard of the place out in Ely and have been told by many guest i should go and check it out. I had planned on it if i got into the Isle Royal project but i did not get in so not this year, maybe next year.


----------



## Bwindi (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: *



snakehandler said:


> Artist with a more than usual interest in biology and herps.




Ditto!


----------



## Varanus K.Face (Mar 20, 2011)

I am a professional makeup artist at night...

Aaand I work full time at Prehistoric Pets during the day!


Alright, bring on the questions!


----------



## Ace (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm an engineer, and a magician by night. I also volunteer for the Mecklenburg County Dept. of Conservation and Natural Resources, etc whenever they need me. This is what it takes to keep up with bills, lizard food, etc, as well as professional card magic (that being an expensive job with poor pay)


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm a high school English / Drama teacher during the day, lap steel guitar player at night. Check it... www.hotmesslovesyou.com


----------



## jjanice (Mar 21, 2011)

i am a forensic psychiatric social worker


----------



## got10 (Mar 23, 2011)

Correction officer by day .... Herper by night


----------



## murilstone (Mar 29, 2011)

Data base specialist...Yawn...


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 29, 2011)

behavioral / biological laboratory technician.


----------



## Moondust (Mar 29, 2011)

Currently work at petsmart but Im also a student, working towards my bachelors in zoology, then once I get work in that feild I'll be going for my masters/phd


----------



## Gedy (May 28, 2011)

I am studying to become a veterinarian.  Really exciting, but six year university is hard working. got my year exams this month starting from monday .... nervous !


----------



## turtlepunk (May 28, 2011)

full time student in art-graphic design/illustration


----------



## jmulley6 (May 28, 2011)

Medical field for the past 7 years, just got laid off from my job in medical research a few months ago. 
need a career change, I've been doing graphic design for my boyfriend's development company . In the process of teaching myself web design..


----------



## Piercedcub32 (May 28, 2011)

I'm the captain of a small ferry, pre-med student, and EMT-B. I was a vet tech for 8 years prior to starting college.


----------



## entropy (May 29, 2011)

Graduate research assistant. Starting on Ph.D in Chemistry next year if I can get all the paperwork organized on time.


----------



## adam1120 (May 29, 2011)

ill be going to be a fireman after the summer and hopefully save up and open a reptile shop in a few years


----------



## RobK. (May 30, 2011)

Drove truck ( local ) for 25 years in california , worked way too many hours ( 60 hour weeks ) ruined my back and neck . So i deicded to hang it up and retire at 50 and moved to Utah 6 years ago. Have not touched a truck since . Enjoy the driving but not the long crazy hours .


----------



## jumper123 (May 30, 2011)

Veterinary technician !


----------

